# WWII Bevins Bell Unusual Military Distribution Box



## HUFFMANBILL (Aug 25, 2018)

This unusual, possibly unique, item came to me through a fellow collector that owned it for several years.  It appears to be a M1 Clip, Cartridge Box from WWII that was used as a packing box for the distribution of Bicycle Bells rather then M1 Ammo.  You can see in the pictures where the red label has been over-stamped in black   1 Doz.    250G   Bicycle Bells.  This was done on both ends of the box.  The manufacturer International Silver Co.  produced all kinds of small munitions as well as other military items after changing over from producing silver related products to wartime production.  Of course they did not produce the Bevins  Bells, which were most likely placed in the small empty cartridge boxes for distribution to various Military camps and bases.  According to the previous owner when he first obtained the box it contained several NOS Bevins Bells, each still wrapped in original tissue. By the time I received the box all but one had been used on restorations.  As you can see in the pictures the one remaining bell with tissue is in perfect NOS condition.  It is the larger 2 1/4 '' diameter size bell rather then the smaller 2'' size.

Regards,
Bill


----------

